# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Algemeen >  Donorschap

## motorwybe

Ik zou een stelling willen opgeven en eens kijken hoe daarop gemotiveerd wordt gereageerd.
Stelling :
Ieder Nederlander zou zich uit maatschappelijke overwegingen moeten laten registreren als donor.

----------


## Raimun

Hoe bedoel je dat ??
Donor ...tijdens je leven ??...of enkel als je sterft ??

----------


## motorwybe

Beste Raimun.
Kijk, als je sterft of al bent gestorven wordt het wat problematisch om nog snel even een verklaring te ondertekenen dat je je onderdelen als donor ter beschikking stelt aan mensen die daar nog goed gebruik van kunnen maken.
Zelf heb je ze niet meer nodig en de kringloop winkel kan er niks mee.
Ergo : Bij leven een verklaring opstellen en bekend maken bij je huisarts en event. familie.
Waarom ik die stelling geponeerd wil zien ?
Nou,ik ben al meer dan een halve eeuw geregistreerd donor en heb nooit, nooit gedacht dat ik ooit nog eens een beroep zou moeten doen op de onderdelen bank, netter gezegd, de transplantatie stichting.Toch is het zover gekomen en ik draag nu in m'n linker oog een hoornvlies van een mij onbekend persoon die ( bij leven, beste Raimun ) zijn of haar hoornvlies na het sterven beschikbaar heeft gesteld voor mij.
Ik ben daar zeer dankbaar voor, want ik kan weer zien ! !
Wat dat betekent kan ik moeilijk onder woorden brengen, maar ik stel voor dat je eens één dag goed geblinddoekt de dag doorbrengt.
Dan weet je het.
En het plaatsen van die stelling heeft tot doel de lezers eens te laten nadenken over hun maatschappelijke en humane verplichtingen en een zinnige discussie los te maken.
Vandaar.
Als ik je hiermee aan het denken heb gezet heb ik mijn doel al bereikt.
Ik wens je succes met je afwegingen en het nemen van een verantwoorde beslissing.
Met groet, Motorwybe

----------


## Adike

Je kunt je lichaam ook beschikbaar stellen aan de wetenschap. Ik zou dat niet verplicht willen stellen. Ieder mens moet de vrijheid hebben om zelf te besluiten of zijn lichaam in aanmerking komt, dan denk ik aan psychische- en lichamelijke gesteldheid.

----------

